# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  I Need Your Help/Advice

## pitchindude

Hey everybody, I need your advice on what to do about a good friend and teammate of mine. He is out of control. 

First, let me tell you what he is doing:
-He is injecting 2 different substances 3 or 4 times a week (i dont know what they are, he wont let me see them, but i know its steroids ). 
-He is popping orals like freaking candy (i know what they are; Dianabol and Winstrol ) 
-He has no plan to do Post-Cycle Therapy (and i am pretty sure he does not even know what that is)

I am seriously worried about him. He did very little research on the subject and has no idea what he is getting into. Hes been at it for 2 weeks now, and he needs to stop. BUT, everytime i try to talk to him, he tells me to go fu*k myself. 

I don't know what to do. I do not wana go to any of the coaches, bcuz he will most likely be cut from the team, banned from collegiate athletics and probably get kicked out of school. I've thought about talking to the captains of the team, since one of them has a fair bit of experience in the area, but I dont wanna do that either, bcuz its their job to report this stuff to the coaching staff. 

What the hell do I do?

----------


## elpropiotorvic

Tough call... But let him be ... He was warned and spared from being a snitch... Whatever the outcome of his acts are his choice
don't feel bad... U did what u could and for ur peace of mind u didn't get him kicked out

----------


## powerful intelligent

tough spot there buddy.the first step is to figure out what he is taking. You know what the orals are but what is he injecting? I am not sure what amounts of dbol or winstol he should be taking so i can't tell if he is abusing it. I always say if someone you care about is abusing something then you have a moral obligation to do something about it. notifing parents to seek intervention could help. I don't know what else to say.

----------


## pitchindude

> tough spot there buddy.the first step is to figure out what he is taking. You know what the orals are but what is he injecting? I am not sure what amounts of dbol or winstol he should be taking so i can't tell if he is abusing it. I always say if someone you care about is abusing something then you have a moral obligation to do something about it. notifing parents to seek intervention could help. I don't know what else to say.




I am thinking about talking to his parents, but i have a feeling that might be worse than telling the coaches, seeing as his father is a hardass, and a frickin state trooper. (his dad scares the hell outta me, and by the looks of him, he would tear the kid apart limb from limb)

----------


## GotNoBlueMilk

If his dad looks that way maybe his dad does steroids too. If so, do you really want to piss him off and have him tear you apart? 

Get a new roommate. Problem solved.

----------

